# 3 Day Austria Ride Suggestions



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Scheming a ~3 day ride. Could either do point-to-point or day trips from one spot. Probably May/June 2020.

Any suggestions?

Stoneman Taurista is an option...

https://www.stoneman-taurista.com/en/


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

This is a pretty good list.

https://www.komoot.com/guide/554/mtb-trails-in-austria

However, if you want to stay longer, and perhaps visit Vienna, there are some nice trails in Vienna woods.

https://www.outdooractive.com/mobil...vienna/mountain-bike-rides-in-vienna/1439162/

However, if you want more Insider, less touristy outlook, you better try to contact one of the local MTB associations directly. I looked on FB, but they are not very active on social media.

I would help you more, but I was riding only those around Vienna. And most of them are more XC oriented.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

